# Dip Pen



## Tim K (Nov 12, 2013)

A dip pen, holder & ink.
I wanted it to look old, 350 yr. old white oak. 
C & C welcome...


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a very nice "working" piece of art.  I have not attempted dip pens yet, but after seeing so many recently, I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## JohnGreco (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice! How do you find it handling fountain pen ink?


----------



## Tim K (Nov 12, 2013)

It works ok, waiting for some Encre dip pen ink to arrive


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice one.  Particularly like the ink and pen holder.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 12, 2013)

You did what you set out to do......... It looks old.  And as CRASH said.....a very nice piece of art.


----------



## wildbill23c (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice.  I just got into fountain pens not too long ago this year, and this gives me inspiration to do something similar.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 1, 2014)

Going back some years, a very difficult thing I had to do was to "distress" a set of furniture I had made for a customer. It was really tough to spend all the time care and talent to build very nice furniture, then have to 'beat it up, mar it, spill something on it, and then present it to the customer as the fine furniture it was!. This short story is a lead up to suggest you make the pen look "OLD".   It looks new. The stand is and looks old. Make the pen look old too. Think of the wear that occurs in daily use, etc., Then grit your teeth, AND DO IT!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice. :good::good:

I hope the new ink bottle fits in the space you made in the stand.


----------



## montmill (Jan 1, 2014)

The dark area around the openings are a nice touch and looks like years of ink spills.

Montmill


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Most of my dip pens have 'offset holders'....how does the straight line holder work for ya?  I've never tried one...

So the timber was 350yrs old, or the tree in came from was 350yrs old?




Regardless...the desk set piece is very awesome and 'works' with the whole set-up!!!




Scott (I like Noodlers ink) B


----------



## Tim K (Jan 5, 2014)

Scott,
The straight line holder seems to work well, but then again I'm not a calligraphy artist.

Steve,
I never thought about the pen looking to new!  Believe me that can be fixed!


Thanks!


----------

